# DPST Push Buttons



## ghofhe2 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

I know it says I'm a straight newb, had to create new login (used to be under GhofHe 7 years back and I was certainly a lurker in those days). 

Wondering if any of you have come across high current (4-10A) compact double pole single throw clicky or momentary only switches, similar to a jadco or McClicky in size and function. I'm trying to create a remote switch for engaging 2 surefire scout style lights and my hours of grazing mouser and digikey have left me wanting.
The unity tactical hot button is what I'm looking to recreate in a dual lead setup. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all!





-Peter


----------

